# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  NOKIA 6260 ΣΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ (ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ)

## gourtz

λοιπον παιδια εχω στα χερια μου ενα νοκια 6260 το οποιο επεσε στο νερο κτλ το κινητο δεν το στεγνωσαμε αλλα στεγνωσε μονο του . δεν πρεπει να πηρε και παρα πολυ νερο μολις επεσε το εβγαλα μπα μπα. το κινητο τωρα ναβει φορτιζει ολα κανονικα και λειτουργιες αλλα ζηταει την καρτα σιμ. βαζω μεσα καρτα και δεν κανει τιποτα ολο τα ιδια λεει τι να κανω.??? το πηγα και στη νοκια αλλα μου ειπα οτι φτιαχνεται και οτι δεν μπορουν να το φτιαξουν αυτοι και κατι τετοια.....

υπαρχει κανενα service manual h kati tetoio?

----------


## leosedf

Αλλαγή sim filter, πριν απο αυτό όμως καθαρισμό απο υγρασία (οχι αυτές τις @@ριες που κάνουν στη νοκια)
100% θα ειναι ΟΚ
Το θέμα είναι να έχεις και ανταλλακτικό ομως, είναι ενα τσιπάκι 1,5 χ 1,5 mm.

----------


## _ab

> Το θέμα είναι να έχεις και ανταλλακτικό ομως, είναι ενα τσιπάκι 1,5 χ 1,5 mm.




 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Ε τοτε εισαι μαγος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

Συνήθως τα ξηλώνουμε απο άλλα κινητά και κάνουμε καινούριες "μπαλίτσες" απο κάτω.
Αλλα τώρα τελαυταία κυκλοφόρησαν μερικά κοινά matrix ως ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## Chris Valis

Reballing! vive la BGP !!!

----------


## d.r soutras

> λοιπον παιδια εχω στα χερια μου ενα νοκια 6260 το οποιο επεσε στο νερο


Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο πρόβλημα σου αλλά ένα ξέρω καρατσεκαρισμένο για όταν σου ξαναπέσει το κινητό στο νερό :Laughing:   "όταν πέσει το κινητό σε νερό το βάζεις αμέσως σε ένα δοχείο με καθαρή βενζίνη (εάν έχεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα κ δεν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού) τραβάει όλο το νερό κ δεν επηρεάζεται το κινητό σου!  :Cool:

----------


## leosedf

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gourtz
> 
> λοιπον παιδια εχω στα χερια μου ενα νοκια 6260 το οποιο επεσε στο νερο
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο πρόβλημα σου αλλά ένα ξέρω καρατσεκαρισμένο για όταν σου ξαναπέσει το κινητό στο νερό  "όταν πέσει το κινητό σε νερό το βάζεις αμέσως σε ένα δοχείο με καθαρή βενζίνη (εάν έχεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα κ δεν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού) τραβάει όλο το νερό κ δεν επηρεάζεται το κινητό σου!


H πλακέτα σίγουρα, ολα τα πλαστικά ομως του τηλεφώνου χερέτα τα, επίσης κάμερες, buzzer μικροφωνάκια κλπ.

----------


## d.r soutras

> H πλακέτα σίγουρα, ολα τα πλαστικά ομως του τηλεφώνου χερέτα τα, επίσης κάμερες, buzzer μικροφωνάκια κλπ.


Τα πλαστικά τα βγάζουμε, επίσης πρέπει να τονήσω οτι αυτό το κάναμε τότε σε πολλά 3310 κ γενικά σε γενιάς 33χχ με αλάνθαστα αποτελέσματα (τώρα φίλε leosedf για τα καινούργια κινητά δεν κατέω!)

----------


## leosedf

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από leosedf
> 
> H πλακέτα σίγουρα, ολα τα πλαστικά ομως του τηλεφώνου χερέτα τα, επίσης κάμερες, buzzer μικροφωνάκια κλπ.
> 
> 
> Τα πλαστικά τα βγάζουμε, επίσης πρέπει να τονήσω οτι αυτό το κάναμε τότε σε πολλά 3310 κ γενικά σε γενιάς 33χχ με αλάνθαστα αποτελέσματα (τώρα φίλε leosedf για τα καινούργια κινητά δεν κατέω!)


Κατα κάποιο τρόπο έχεις δίκιο, παλιότερα ίσως να ίσχυε γιατι και τα εξαρτήματα ήταν διαφορετικά. Τώρα πλέον έχουν αλλάξει τα πράματα, οι συσκευές έχουν γίνει τόσο περίπλοκες που δεν επιτρέπουν τέτοια πειράματα.

----------


## venatici

Εμενα που μου επεσε ενα siemens c65,το καθαρισα με οινοπνευμα στην αρχη αλλα δεν δουλευε, και μετα πηρα ενα πιστολακι μαλλιων εβγαλα την οθονη και τα πλαστικα και το εκαψα κανονικα πατωντας ενα ενα τα τσιπακια να κολλησουν με το δαχτυλο , και ως δια μαγειας αναψε και δουλευει κανονικα μεχρι σημερα.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Εμενα που μου επεσε ενα siemens c65,το καθαρισα με οινοπνευμα στην αρχη αλλα δεν δουλευε, και μετα πηρα ενα πιστολακι μαλλιων εβγαλα την οθονη και τα πλαστικα και το εκαψα κανονικα πατωντας ενα ενα τα τσιπακια να κολλησουν με το δαχτυλο , και ως δια μαγειας αναψε και δουλευει κανονικα μεχρι σημερα.


Σωστά με οινόπνευμα επίσης φέυγει η υγρασία, αρκεί να είναι το καθαρό οινόπνευμα.

----------


## MHTSOS

Είναι επίσης πολύ σημαντικό να φύγει το νερό από παντού ακόμα και κάτω από τα ολοκληρωμένα BGA και φυσικά αυτό πρέπει αμέσως πρίν στεγνώσει το νερό. Αν προσπαθήσεις να το στεγνώσεις με θερμότητα (πιστολάκι, καλοριφέρ κτλ) το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να επιταχύνεις την οξείδωση.

Υ.Γ. Leosedf επέστρεψα μετά από 2,5 μήνες απουσίας.....

----------


## leosedf

ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΜΗΤΣΟ και ανησυχησα, λεω τι επαθε αυτός  :Smile: 
Μην ξεχνάμε οτι το οινόπνευμα ανάλογα με τον τύπο των αλάτων σκληραίνει τα άλατα

----------


## MHTSOS

Δεν φταίω εγώ. Οι αλήτες του ΟΤΕ. 2.5 μήνες για να μου δώσουν γραμμή ADSL.Και μετά απορούμε γιατί είμαστε οι τελευταίοι των τελευταίων στην χρήση INTERNET στην Ευρώπη. Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον στοχεύει να μας κάνει πρώτους στον κόσμο   :frown:

----------


## radiodj105

Οστόσο οι άτιμοι δυσφημίζουν μόνοι τους τις υπηρεσίες τους.
Πήγα την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε σε μια μαντάμ, στον ΟΤΕ της Σόλωνος και της ζήτησα να κάνω αναβάθμιση από 384 σε 1024. Μου είπε με βεβαιότητα ότι θα περιμένω τουλάχιστον 1 εβδομάδα για να γίνει η αλλαγή.

Μπορεί η κυρία να κάνει τέλεια αστρολογικές προβλέψεις, αλλά στην περίπτωσή μου πρόβλεψε λάθος. Την Παρασκευή το πρωί έπαιζε κανονικά το 1024! 'Οχι τίποτα άλλο δηλαδή... μόνοι τους βγάζουν τα μάτια τους!

----------


## HORIZONS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gourtz
> 
> λοιπον παιδια εχω στα χερια μου ενα νοκια 6260 το οποιο επεσε στο νερο
> 
> 
> όταν πέσει το κινητό σε νερό το βάζεις αμέσως σε ένα δοχείο με καθαρή βενζίνη


η σε καθαρο οινοπνευμα

παντως εγω ενα πραγμα ξερω για πλακετες και γενικα για κινητα.
Απαξ και πεσουν σε υγρασια και ειδικα σε θαλασσινο νερο επειδη αν ναι μεν φυγει η υγρασια μενουν αλατα και ειναι καταστροφικο για την πλακετα τοτε πρεπει να προλαβεις και να το καθαρισεις με τα παραπανω αμεσως το ταχυτερο δυνατον......

----------


## leosedf

Καθαρίζουν σχετικά το έχουμε πεί αλλα ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΕΣ Η ΟΙΝΟΠΝΕΥΜΑ.
Αφού μένουν άλλατα τοτε τι καθαρισμός έχει γίνει? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Σκοπός είναι να φύγουν όλα σχεδόν.

----------

